# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة (إمام الحرمين ) الشيخ عبدالله بن عواد الجهني

## محمد طه شعبان

د.عبد الله بن أحمد آل علاف الغامدي:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمفضيلة الشيخ عبدالله بن عواد الجهني
1396هـ ــــ 000000*
هو عبدالله بن عواد بن فهد بن معيوف بن عبدالله بن حامد الذبياني الجهني، 
من مواليد المدينة المنوره 11/1/1396هـ
ومتزوج وله من الأبناء (محمد وعبدالعزيز وياسر) وأربع بنات، 
حفظ القرآن صغيرا وذلك لحرص والديه واهتمامهم والمتابعه الدائمة وقبل كل هذا التوفيق من الله فقد كان يذهب للتحفيظ في مسجد الاشراف بالحرة الغربية بالمدينة المنورة. 
درس المرحلة الإبتدائية في مدرسة العز بن عبدالسلام. 
والمتوسطة والثانوية في معهد الجامعة الإسلامية .
وأتم دراسته الجامعية بكلية القرآن الكريم بالجامعة الاسلامية.
عمل معلماً في مدرسة أبيّ بن كعب الإبتدائية لتحفيظ القرآن .
ثم انتقل إلى كلية المعلمين بالمدينة وعمل بها من عام 1421 إلى عام 1427هـ.
وانتقل بعد ذلك إلى جامعة أم القرى بمكة ــ معيدا بكلية الدعوة وأصول الدين قسم الكتاب والسنة, 
وحصل على رسالة الماجستير ــ تحقيق مخطوط (الكشف والبيان في تفسير القرآن) للثعلبي، ونوقشت في 16/2/1430 هـ. 
وأتم العالمية الدكتوراه في ( غريب القرآن عند الإمام الطبري في تفسيره ) بتقدير ممتاز مع التوصية بطبعها وكانت المناقشة في 17/ 7 / 1433هـ. 
يعتبر الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله بن عواد الجهني الإمام الوحيد الذي نال شرف الإمامة في أربعة من أشهر مساجد العالم
(1) مسجد القبلتين بالمدينة المنورة
(2) المسجد النبوي الشريف
(3) مسجد قباء بالمدينة المنورة
(4) المسجد الحرام
شارك أئمة الحرم النبوي في تراويح وتهجد عامي 1419 و 1420 هـ
أم في مسجد قباء من عام 1421 ه إلى 1424 وهناك إصدارات عديدة من مسجد قباء وأشهر تلك الإصدارات تلاوات من تهجد 1422. 
صدر تعيين الشيخ إماما مشاركا لصلاة التراويح بالحرم المكي عام 1426هـ. 
صدر أمر بتعيين الشيخ إماما رسميا في الحرم المكي في يوم الثلاثاء 25-6-1428 هـ . 
ومن المعلوم أن فرض الشيخ الدائم صلاة الفجر متناوبا مع الشيخ سعود الشريم. 
أجازه وأمتدح قرائته, فضيلة الشيخ الزيات رحمه الله
وفضيلة الشيخ إبراهيم الأخضر القيم شيخ القراء في المسجد النبوي الشريف, 
وقد قرأ على عدد من المشايخ منهم :
الشيخ محمد فاروق الراعي
الشيخ عبدالرحيم بن محمد الحافظ
الشيخ محمد تميم الزعبي . 
وقد سجل الشيخ الجهني مصحفا كاملاً (برواية الدوريّ عن أبي عمرو) وذلك بمجمع الملك فهد بالمدينة النبوية. 
ويتمتع الشيخ عبدالله بالصوت الجميل والقراءة المتقنة والمجودة مع امتلاكه جهورة الصوت، نفع الله به وبعلمه الإسلام والمسلمين.
المرجع
* أئمة الحرمين 1343/1433
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/gamdi/17.htm

----------

